# Beef Marrow Bones



## JGDean

A friend gave me several pounds of cut beef marrow bones. Soup comes to mind. What would you all do with them?


----------



## Lizannd

*Roast in oven at low heat til brown then make stock,*

and soup and stew.


----------



## Candocook

If they have much meat on them you can make a type of osso bucco. I have made it with beef shin bones.  If no meat, then brown and make stock/soup.


----------



## Essiebunny

They will make fantastic soup. The marrow is so delicious on a slice of bread.
Unhealthy, but delicious.


----------



## Robo410

definately roast and make soup stock or stew.  Roast with vegetables (all kinds of root veggies) for a wonderful side as well.  (onion carrot parsnip turnip sweet potato etc)


----------



## jpmcgrew

You can also make a soup with bone marrow dumplings where you scrape the marrow out melt and make these beautiful rich dumplings I love this type of soup.Just scroll down to the bone marrow dumpling soup.
An Obsession with Food: 01.2007


----------



## JGDean

*Dumpling Soup*



			
				jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> You can also make a soup with bone marrow dumplings where you scrape the marrow out melt and make these beautiful rich dumplings I love this type of soup.Just scroll down to the bone marrow dumpling soup.
> An Obsession with Food: 01.2007


 
This sounds quite decadent. I'll have to invite some perpetually skinny friends over so I can watch them eat it


----------



## mugsy27

boil them in water to steralize them..then freeze them.

give to your dog as a treat (if u have one).


----------

